# Bí quyết cho sữa mẹ vàng như nghệ, đặc quánh như váng sữa



## Tee208 (20/4/19)

Mẹ sinh đôi chia sẻ bí quyết cho sữa mẹ vàng như nghệ, đặc quánh như váng sữa và vắt được 3 lít sữa/ngày
Kinh nghiệm ăn uống, kích và hút sữa giúp bà mẹ Hà thành này dư thừa nguồn sữa mẹ nuôi hai con sinh đôi bụ bẫm, đáng yêu.

Hồng Ngọc là mẹ của một bé gái 5 tuổi có tên thường gọi là bé Bông và hai bé trai sinh đôi Bin – Bo (hơn 6 tháng tuổi). Từ những kinh nghiệm nuôi con đầu lòng, học hỏi cả kinh nghiệm từ bà, từ mẹ và chắt lọc thêm các bí quyết nuôi con của các mẹ hiện đại trên mạng, lần sinh đôi này, chị vẫn duy trì nuôi con bằng sữa mẹ hoàn toàn. Không những đảm bảo được về lượng mà chị còn có được nguồn sữa chất lượng, thể hiện qua những túi sữa vàng như nghệ, đặc quánh như váng sữa khiến cả nhà đều mừng. Vậy Hồng Ngọc đã làm cách nào?




Thông thường với các mẹ sinh mổ, nhiều người phải mất 2-3 ngày sữa mới về do tác dụng phụ của thuốc gây tê, kháng sinh, giảm đau. Nhưng Hồng Ngọc có sữa non ngay cho bé bú sau mổ, sữa rất vàng, đặc quánh và sau sinh 2 tuần chị đã kích sữa được tối đa là 600ml/lần. Kinh nghiệm quý báu được Hồng Ngọc đúc kết và chia sẻ là:

KINH NGHIỆM TỪ SINH CON ĐẦU LÒNG: “Khổ muôn nẻo” vì tắc sữa, thiếu sữa…
_Sinh non, thiếu sữa cho con bú, con quấy khóc, mẹ sụt cân, áp lực từ bà nội… Tất cả mọi thứ đều đổ dồn lên đầu người phụ nữ trẻ mới lần đầu làm mẹ._

Chị Hồng Ngọc sinh bé đầu lòng khi mới ở cuối tuần thai thứ 35, bé sinh non và chỉ nặng 2,6 kg. Mình không đủ sữa cho con ngay sau sinh!

“_Sinh bé Bông mình bị áp lực rất lớn, con sinh non lại cộng thêm mình bị tắc sữa, thiếu sữa, lần đầu làm mẹ nên cũng không có nhiều kinh nghiệm khiến mình rất mệt mỏi_. _Những ngày ở bệnh viện, mình cố gắng cho bé ti mẹ thật nhiều, cả ban ngày và ban đêm để gọi sữa mẹ về. Thế nhưng ti tới nỗi đầu ti mẹ chảy máu, mẹ mệt và đau nên vẫn không có đủ sữa như những bà mẹ khác. Mỗi ngày, mình ăn 3 tô cháo chân giò, chân chó, 3 bữa cơm chính rồi đủ các loại rau mà sữa không cải thiện_.”

Vì đói sữa, bé quấy khóc rất nhiều, đặc biệt là vào ban đêm. Sự lo lắng vì thiếu kinh nghiệm nuôi con cộng với việc ít sữa đã làm chị Hồng Ngọc sụt cân trong 2 tuần đầu sau sinh. Không chỉ vậy, bầu ngực của chị cứ 2 ngày lại bị cục cứng làm chị phải chườm nóng liên tục.

Sau đó, ông xã mình đã lên mạng tìm hiểu nhiều sản phẩm lợi sữa. Mình kiên trì uống trong 1 tháng, lượng sữa vẫn không đủ cho em bé bú. Bà nội xót cháu nên trách mình: “_Tiếc tiền hay không có tiền mà không mua sữa ngoài cho con?_”. Lúc đó, mình gần như đã nản chí. Mình bảo chồng “_Anh ơi hay là mình mua sữa ngoài cho con?_”, nhưng chồng mình đã động viên mình tiếp tục cố gắng. Bản thân mình cũng thật sự không muốn cho con ăn sữa ngoài vì sợ sữa giả, hay con không hợp lại dị ứng, táo bón thì khổ lắm.




Thế rồi tình cờ mình đọc được chia sẻ của một mẹ trong group mẹ và bé chia sẻ về bí quyết chữa viêm tắc ống dẫn sữa. Bài viết hướng dẫn rất chi tiết, từ hiện tượng đến biểu hiện của bệnh, những sai lầm mà các mẹ hay gặp phải và đặc biệt là phương pháp thông tắc ống dẫn sữa và gọi sữa về dạt dào mà mẹ không cần phải ăn quá nhiều, giúp các mẹ cải thiện cả về số lượng và chất lượng của sữa. Quá hay mọi người ạ, bà mẹ trẻ này là một bác sĩ khoa sản ở bệnh viện tỉnh, cũng từng bị tắc sữa nhưng từ khi sử dụng Cao chè Vằng Sunite thì chỉ sau 2 ngày, sữa về căng tràn, bé ti xong còn phải vắt ra. Nhờ Cao chè Vằng Sunite mà cô ấy đã nuôi con hoàn toàn bằng sữa mẹ cho đến khi con được 1 tuổi.

Theo giới thiệu mình được biết Cao chè Vằng Sunite là sản phẩm của Công Ty Cổ Phần Thương Mại Quốc Tế Sunite Việt Nam. Một trong những công ty hàng đầu Việt Nam chuyên nghiên cứu sản xuất các sản phẩm thiên nhiên bảo vệ sức khỏe với dây chuyền sản xuất hiện đại, đạt chuẩn WHO về chất lượng sản phẩm.
Cô ấy có phân tích rằng: Theo Đông y, chè Vằng có tính mát được sử dụng để thanh nhiệt, trừ độc, mát gan, giữ cho da dẻ mịn màng, ngăn ngừa mụn nhọt, kích thích ăn ngon, ngủ yên giấc. Với phụ nữ sau sinh Cao chè Vằng có tác dụng lợi sữa, kích sữa, chống khuẩn kháng viêm, bế kinh, khí hư và giúp giảm cân hiệu quả.




Theo Y học hiện đại, trong chè Vằng có 3 hợp chất chính đó là Flavonoid, Glycozit đắng và Ancaloid. Flavonoid ngăn chặn tình trạng oxy hóa, chống độc, bảo vệ chức năng gan, lợi tiểu. Glycozit đắng kích thích sự ngon miệng, cải thiện tiêu hóa ở mức độ vừa phải. An caloid có tác dụng hạ huyết áp, chống ung thư, diệt khuẩn, diệt ký sinh trùng, tác dụng lên hệ thần kinh trung ương. Bởi vậy, dùng chè vằng ngay sau khi sinh con sẽ giúp sữa về nhanh hơn, nhiều hơn và đều hơn. Nếu mẹ nào sau sinh mà bị mất sữa, tắc sữa cũng có thể dùng chè vằng để khắc phục. Ngoài ra, chè vằng còn tạo ra những cơn co bóp tử cung, đẩy máu huyết trong tử cung ra ngoài, tránh hậu sản và rút ngắn thời gian hồi phục cho sản phụ.

Theo các chuyên gia, chè Vằng được sản xuất ở dạng cao giúp làm tăng khả năng hấp thu tối đa các hoạt chất một cách tốt nhất. Cao chè Vằng Sunite được chọn lọc từ những lá chè vằng đạt chuẩn, với công nghệ sản xuất hiện đại, tân tiến, hoàn toàn không chứa chất bảo quản nên mình hoàn toàn yên tâm và đặt mua 1 liệu trình để dùng thử.

Chè Vằng không phải là cái tên xa lạ với các mẹ, tuy nhiên không phải ai cũng biết cách sử dụng sao cho đúng và hiệu quả.

VẬY LÀM SAO ĐỂ CÓ SỮA NHIỀU, ĐẶC, SÁNH CHO CON “OÁNH” NO NÊ

Có một SỰ THẬT mà nhiều mẹ không biết đó là:
Sữa mẹ chỉ có thể tiết ra nhiều hơn khi hàm lượng hoocmon Prolactin (hoocmon sản xuất sữa) trong cơ thể tăng lên và chất lượng sữa tăng lên chỉ khi cơ thể mẹ chuyển hóa dinh dưỡng tốt nhất.Nếu mẹ không thể ăn ngon, ngủ ngon, càng lo lắng vì không có sữa cho con. Hàm lượng Prolactin trong cơ thể càng giảm.Nếu cơ thể mẹ không thể hấp thụ hoặc chuyển hóa chất dinh dưỡng vào sữa thì có ăn bao nhiêu chất lượng sữa mẹ cũng không được cải thiện.Thay vì nhồi nhét mình ăn những món ăn lợi sữa như móng giò hầm, cháo chân dê, canh đu đủ,… với ý nghĩ là “chỉ cần ăn sữa sẽ về” sao mẹ không tìm cách để tăng cường hoocmon Prolactin cũng như giúp cơ thể hấp thu dinh dưỡng và trao đổi chất tốt hơn.

Cao chè Vằng Sunite chính là giải pháp an toàn và hiệu quả nhất mà các mẹ không cần phải tìm đâu
xa.

Sau khi nhận được sản phẩm mình dùng đều đặn theo hướng dẫn, mỗi ngày dùng 4-5g (chia làm 2-3 lần), pha với nước nóng hoặc uống trực tiếp. Hai ngày đầu tiên không thấy sữa nhiều hơn, nhưng trong ngực mình đã không còn bị vón cục nữa. Đến ngày thứ 3 khi cho con bú, mình cảm giác như những tia sữa cứ trào ra, con ti tới đâu là mình cảm nhận được tới đó luôn. Sau 5 ngày sử dụng, sữa về nhiều, thậm chí mình đã phải dùng đến miếng lót. Thấy mình đủ sữa, bà nội không còn gây áp lực nữa, nên mình cảm thấy rất thoải mái, tinh thần cũng phấn chấn lên nhiều vì con ngoan lại trộm vía không bị ốm đau gì cả. Sau 1 tuần, mình vắt ra thấy sữa không chỉ nhiều mà còn rất đặc. Lượng sữa còn thừa bé bú không hết mình lại vắt ra trữ trong tủ lạnh, để sau này dùng dần.

Từ những kinh nghiệm nuôi con đầu lòng, học hỏi cả kinh nghiệm từ bà, từ mẹ và chắt lọc thêm các bí quyết nuôi con của các mẹ hiện đại trên mạng, lần sinh đôi này, mình vẫn duy trì nuôi con bằng sữa mẹ hoàn toàn. Nhờ có Cao chè Vằng Sunite mà sữa lúc nào cũng nhiều, sữa đặc quánh, vàng như nghệ khiến cả nhà đều mừng.

_Hotmom Hồng Ngọc sinh đôi 2 bé trai nhưng bầu sữa lúc nào cũng dạt dào!_
Sữa của mình vắt ra rất đặc và nhiều, khi dùng Cao chè Vằng ngày thứ 10
Nhiều hôm sữa của mình đặc quánh, ” Vàng” như nghệ, Có hôm nhiều nhất mình vắt được gần 3 lít sữa




Trộm vía, Bé Bin và Bo nhà mình “rất ngoan” khi no sữa. Mình cũng có thời gian để chăm sóc cho bản thân hơn

Ngay sau khi 2 bé nhà mình được 8 tháng. Mình đã tích cực tập luyện để lấy lại vóc dáng ban đầu
Mình kết hợp tập luyện và uống kèm Cao Chè Vằng Sunite. Vì Cao chè Vằng có tác dụng lấy lại vóc dáng khi chất dinh dưỡng từ thức ăn chuyển vào sữa mẹ

Mình luôn duy trì cho con bú đều theo cữ. Kết hợp với việc uống nhiều nước, có thể chia nhỏ các bữa ăn trong ngày. Mẹ cần tránh căng thẳng, mệt mỏi, cố gắng tinh thần thoải mái vui vẻ. Bên cạnh đó, mình không quên dùng bổ sung Cao chè Vằng Sunite, uống 4-5g mỗi ngày (chia làm 2-3 lần) vào trước bữa ăn và trước khi đi ngủ. Việc duy trì uống đều và uống đủ Cao chè Vằng đã giúp lượng sữa mẹ đặc, sánh và nhiều hơn hẳn. Cữ bú nào hai bé cũng no nê, trộm vía mỗi bé tháng đầu tiên tăng 1.5kg, bụ bẫm, khỏe mạnh. Vì sử dụng Cao chè Vằng nên mình không phải ăn uống nhiều cháo móng giò hay các thực phẩm lợi sữa khác. Giờ đây, mình vẫn có thể đi công tác dài ngày mà không lo thiếu sữa cho hai anh em Bin và Bo.

4 Lý do mẹ nên sử dụng Cao chè Vằng Sunite
> Tăng số lượng sữa mẹ
Cao chè vằng Sunite giúp kích thích cơ thể tiết hoocmon Prolactin giúp sữa mẹ tràn trề, sữa đặc và thơm mát. Lượng sữa về nhiều giúp thông tuyến sữa, hỗ trợ mất sữa ở mẹ sau sinh.
>Tăng chất lượng sữa mẹ:
Cơ thể mẹ sẽ hấp thụ dinh dưỡng và tăng cường chuyển hóa trong cơ thể, giúp cơ thể tổng hợp chất dinh dưỡng vào sữa, làm tăng chất lượng sữa mẹ.
>Rút ngắn thời gian hồi phục sức khỏe sau sinh:
Cao chè vằng giúp điều hòa khí huyết, đẩy sạch sản dịch ra ngoài và hạn chế tối đa viêm nhiễm sau sinh
>Thon gọn vóc dáng sau sinh:
Cao chè vằng không chỉ kích thích tăng tiết sữa mà còn giúp mẹ giảm cân hiệu quả.



​


----------



## pltfood (20/4/19)

Bé trong giai đoạn phát triển cần rất nhiều dinh dưỡng, khoáng chất đặc biệt là các chất béo giúp phát triễn cho não các bạn hãy xem qua sản phẩm quả óc chó Mỹ cao cấp hỗ trợ quá trình phát triễn toàn diện cho bé nhé !!!


----------



## Nghi Pham (15/6/19)

sữa cứ như bình thường, dạng lỏng đục đục màu kem nhẹ là tốt rồi chứ đặc quánh bé lại khó tiêu


----------

